

The 48 Laws of Power - johnWi
http://www2.tech.purdue.edu/cgt/courses/cgt411/covey/48_laws_of_power.htm
Do you agree?!
======
pohl
This appears to be material from this book

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_48_Laws_of_Power>

Don't miss the first sentence of the "cultural impact" section. Lol.

~~~
johnWi
:D

------
angdis
... and 48 sure-fire ways to be labeled as an asshole once your scheme that
uses everyone as "a pawn" has been found-out.

~~~
pacala
You climbed to a position that enables you to take credit and spoils for the
work of X serfs, and then you jump ship. You seek a position where you are in
charge of X serfs and work your way up to XX serfs. And then you jump ship
again, with an XXX goal. By the sixth move, you are the CEO of a
multinational.

